# Anyone going to WCU Cadaver Seminar in May?



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I got into the Level 2 class - taking Beau - Looking forward to it.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

would like to get started in this, would this be a starting place or is it to advanced? what is wcu and where is it?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The Level 1 requires a dog with 6 months to a 1 year of training. 

WCU is Western Carolina University in Cullowhee NC and they have a forensic osteology research center and an outdoor human decomp facility.

Best to get started is working one on one on a team with another cadaver dog handler. The Level 1 seminar would be good if your dog had a solid trained indication as well as basic exposure to vehicle, building, and area searches. They don't do water (other than shoreline) or rubble at this training. The dog I am taking to Level 2 is already NAPWDA certified and I am taking for the exposure to large sized sources as well as the 3 days of working with other cadaver dog handlers.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks for the info


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I miss this every year for one reason or another :/


----------

